# My original Sandcastle thread: moved & title changed - why?



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's my original posting in Sept 2008:

www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107119

which was originally entitled "Sandcastle P'town Wwners - Major News" or something like that - in Eastern forum.

Now the title is "Timesharing Today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners" and was moved to Buying/Selling forum.

The thread has little to do with Buying/Selling/Renting, and the topic is about much more than Timesharing Today, which I didn't know about anyway.

Can we move this back to Eastern? And entitle it something more comprehensive, so it is obviously about the whole change at Sandcastle, not just the TST SOS?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry - when I merged the 2 threads I inadvertantly changed the title to the title of the 2nd thread.  I changed it back and will move it to the Eastern Board.

Send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Denise!


----------



## laurac260 (Oct 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Sorry - when I merged the 2 threads I inadvertantly changed the title to the title of the 2nd thread.  I changed it back and will move it to the Eastern Board.
> 
> Send me a PM if you have any questions.



Denise, you are so on top of things.  Do you do windows too?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 20, 2009)

laurac260 said:


> Denise, you are so on top of things.  Do you do windows too?



Oh H*** no!


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 4, 2009)

*What the???*

Meanwhile, what became of the *"Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!"* discussion?  I had a message, "Reply to post *'Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!'*" and was redirected to *"Sandcastle P'town owners - major news"*!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2009)

Sou13 said:


> Meanwhile, what became of the *"Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!"* discussion?  I had a message, "Reply to post *'Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!'*" and was redirected to *"Sandcastle P'town owners - major news"*!



We try to merge threads on the same topic, to keep the info. together.  The threads were merged.


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Now I'm thoroughly confused.  The message I cited above has disappeared from my Inbox!  Not only do we have disappearing posts, we have disappearing messages!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2009)

we have no control over your email inbox.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2009)

The post did not disappear - it was _merged_ with another thread on the same topic, entitled "Sandcastle P'town owners - major news"


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 4, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> we have no control over your email inbox.


Well, then, neither do I.  I didn't delete the message and it's just not there now.  Where could it have gone?  Is it possible for you to take back messages?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2009)

Sou13 said:


> Well, then, neither do I.  I didn't delete the message and it's just not there now.  Where could it have gone?  Is it possible for you to take back messages?



No - only the user can delete messages in their pm box.  

Wasn't it just an automated message notifying you that there had been an update to the thread?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2009)

those messages are delivered to your email, not your PM box.

again, we have no control over your email.


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, Denise, it was an automated message and now it has disappeared from my Yahoo! mail Inbox!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm sorry - I thought you meant your TUG PM box - we have nothing to do with your personal email box.  Do you need a link to the thread?


----------



## Sou13 (Nov 4, 2009)

No, Denise, I don't need the link, I found it in this message:
Timeshare Users Group Online Community Forums  Reply to post 'Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!' Sun, 10/18/09 6KB 
but that's not the message that was in my Inbox earlier today!

I know this isn't making sense but it's really creepy.  I know it was there, how else could I have copied and pasted "Reply to post *'Timesharing today just sent out SOS for sandcastle owners!'*"?


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 5, 2009)

Shoot....

I soooo wanted to have replied near the top of this thread that a big bad evil developer bought the thread, relocated it to a landfill and gave it a new fancy name. :rofl: 

All while raising the MF's.


----------

